# My Inherited Rolex



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I have found out it is 1957. The case number is 6552, but what is the model called?? Thanks.


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

That's nice - very classy!


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

nice looking looking watch


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Its looker alright, but am I missing somthing??


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont know, are you? I am a noob to 'decent' watches, so maybe I raised your expectations?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi bill, the model is what it says on the dial,its a Rolex Oyster Perpetual,the model is 6552

and it should also have a serial number between the lugs,you need the serial number to tell what year it is.

Lovely watch BTW. k:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Also if your watch is from 1957,you may be able to tell what time of year it was made,as inside the casebacks of some models from that period,there are quarter year markers.

If you find the serial number between the lugs,or inside the caseback (possibly 6 digits) we should be able to confirm the year for you.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

The serial number is 347485. I am not brave enough to take the back off yet.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

BTW, thanks Sam for the help and thanks all for the likes. I love its understated looks, even with the Oyster bracelet on.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Billtr96sn said:


> The serial number is 347485. I am not brave enough to take the back off yet.


Hi Bill,the person who told you the year was 1957 was correct,and probably late 1957. 

The numbers can be confusing sometimes,as Rolex used the same numbers more than once,for instance my Rolex has a 1942 serial number,and a 1957 serial number(same number)so sometimes you have to go by the dial and the serial number,since yours has a 1946 serial number as well as a 1957 one,but your dial is certainly not from 1946!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

COR!!!

That's a beauty :thumbsup:

I'm not too struck on the strap, I think the bracelest will suit it much much more B) B)

John


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> COR!!!
> 
> That's a beauty :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm not too struck on the strap, I think the bracelest will suit it much much more B) B)


I agree John, that's a "proper" Rolex and I love it!

It should be on a bracelet really, although a quality leather (or faux leather, for my mate Mac) Croc wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful Rolex you have there , personally I would have it on its original bracelet , though it does still look very classy on the leather strap

cheers

Andy


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

It will be back on its original bracelet when I can afford to buy another link as it is just one link too short at the mo, so in the meantime I have this leather strap on it.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Mate, its a cracker and when you do get a bracelet you MUST post some new pics. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice! Has a timeless (if you'll pardon the pun) look to it.


----------

